# Midwest Labs / Recommendations



## kasberjr1 (Jun 5, 2019)

Recently had a soil test done as I am thinking of doing a renovation this fall. Want to get rid of the K31 and go to Turf Blue HGT. I have had a company doing a weed/feed program on the lawn for now but will be doing it on my own moving forward. (I am new to doing this on my own and looking to just jump right in) 
So far my lawn has been serviced three times this year. 
2/4 : Dont know what was applied here
3/28: 30-0-60 50% Slow release granular, Air-8, Prodiamine, Triad blanket spray
5/23: 12-1-2 organic granular, triad spot spray

Thought I would post my test results in hopes of getting some recommendations for the following. 
1) Materials to be used for leveling lawn during renovation (Wondering if there would be specific recommendations for this based on my test results)
2) Anything that I should apply to the soil this summer in preparation for the renovation. 
3) Overall interpretation of my results. Looks to me like I am seeing vastly different results from my front yard to my back yard, but I dont know if this is normal or not.

I am sure there are many posts like this, but any help/recommendations for a semi newbie is would be awesome :thumbup: !


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

The pH difference between front and back lawn is a bit unusual to be naturally occurring. Based on the micro levels with consideration for pH, it's likely that both front and back are the same parent soil and a pH amendments was made, probably liming of the front. Regardless of pH, the soil nutrient levels for both are in pretty good shape and shouldn't create any problems for establishing and maintaining a good looking turf stand. 
P levels are above average. I would suggest that no P be added in the back this year (other than an app of starter fertilizer at seeding if you wish). On the front, P levels are adequate and maintence additions are suggested. (maintenance levels = about 1#/M of P2O5.) A starter fertilizer at seeding will account for a portion of this. Familiarize yourself with fertilizer bag labels and content analysis and how to calculate application rates. 
K levels should be brought up to >110 ppm. At your CEC, suggest that you bring levels up to @ 175-200 ppm. Every 1#K/M can raise K by about 18 ppm. Again, Familiarize yourself with fertilizer bag labels and content analysis and how to calculate application rates.
I don't suggest adjustments to micros based on the results of one test. Test again next year and re-evaluate. It's very possible that there will be some change in your pH by next year and that can impact micro levels also.


----------

